# What's best bar size for ms291



## littleuing (Jul 27, 2016)

So tring to decided what size bar to run on it. Currently have an 026 with a lot of chains that is 18inch.

So thinking of sticking with an 18in for the new 291. However a lot of the wood I cut recently has been just over that or right where the bar barely come out.

With that said 20 seems like the better choice. However not sure it will run the 20 as good as the 18.

Anyone have one that knows if the 20 is a bit to big for the saw. I know stihl says 16-20 on it.


----------



## woodhog73 (Jul 27, 2016)

What pitch chain are you running ? The 2 saws you mention are close in horsepower and both cut better with .325 pitch chain in my opinion.

If running the lighter .325 I'd go up to 20 inch if you need it ( on either saw)  If your running heavier 3/8 chain then the 18 inch will be a better fit in my opinion less tax on the saws output

That said sounds like you have plenty of 18 inch chains ? Id probably just use that


----------



## littleuing (Jul 27, 2016)

Yea its 325


----------



## 7acres (Jul 29, 2016)

I ran a 20" bar on a 291 years ago. When it got stolen I upgraded to a 362 with a 20" bar. 

If I had a 291 today I'd have a 16" bar on it running a skip tooth chain.


----------



## woodhog73 (Jul 29, 2016)

7acres said:


> I ran a 20" bar on a 291 years ago. When it got stolen I upgraded to a 362 with a 20" bar.
> 
> If I had a 291 today I'd have a 16" bar on it running a skip tooth chain.



Ouch harsh but I get where your coming from. 

The 362 comes stock with a 3/8 chain but the 291 I'm certain is fitted with a lighter .325 chain unless switched at the dealer .

The 291 pulls a 20 inch .325 chain easily in my opinion. But if I had to run 3/8 chain on it I'd prefer a 16 inch set up like you mentioned but not in a skip sequence.

I put a 16 inch bar on my 70cc Jonny 2172 today to buck up a load of logs that I've had sitting for over a month ( feels like fall out today couldn't let the logs sit any longer ) that were on the small size and  because my go to 50 cc saw is currently sitting in my buddies truck I forgot what it's like running a 70cc pro saw with that short of a bar feels like 

Always go with the shortest bar needed to get the job done in my opinion it just boosts the saws performance.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 17, 2016)

You already have an 18" b/c setup on the other saw, so you might as well stick with it on the 291.  If you were starting from scratch, I'd vote for 16" .325" for that saw.

You don't need a bar to be = or > the diameter of what you're cutting.  You certainly can set things up that way if you wish, but it isn't necessary, and in fact I can think of a number of reasons why not to do it that way, particularly once you get comfortable with plunge and bore cutting stuff.


----------

